# Extreme Dog Fuel



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Who out there is feeding it?

Those that are, what is your opinion?
Thanks for any and all replies.
Georgia Smith


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm sure you know Jerry Moore if your feeding it. It is mixed at Arkat and is a very similar formula to Arkat's Large Breed Adult or Hunter's Edge.
Are you feeding it? Whats your thoughts compared to what you have fed in the past?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I like others better.I tried to feed it once and my dogs had the runs.It can be hard to find,they only carry it at Bass Pro and some Academy's.I also had a bad deal with owner and he didnt come through with his part of deal with me and a firend of mine.If you try it and it works for you then that great,I dont think it is a bad food at all just didnt work great for me.


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

The breeder of my now 10 wk old ylf was feeding her 50/50 Puppy Chow/ Extreme Dog Fuel. He was very pleased with what he was seeing in all his dogs. There is a dealer close by and I am not opposed to feeding it. I don't think I want to feed it exclusively. Right now I am feeding all Puppy Chow and plan to transition to Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy. Trying to do a little research before making a decision.

All input is appreciated.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

ANYTHING is better than puppy chow.why does he feel a need to mix the 2? if your going to pro plan you will never need or want to go to EDF unless you are just wanting to spend less but ran as fast as you can from puppy chow.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*extreme dog fuel*

I have fed Extreme Dog Fuel for three or four years and am very pleased with it. Dogs look good and look like they feel good and have good stamina, glossy coats and firm, low volume stools. At about half the price of other premium foods, it's a real deal. Made from all the right stuff, too. My daughter's ****zu-Yorkie mix eats it too and loves it! It's a good product from good people.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

if you look at the ingredients chicken By Products are #1 and ground corn in #4. I always thought those were something you didnt want in the first 5. I know one is worse than the other as far as by products and meal but cant remember which was worse.I dont know much about ingredients and I am probably wrong bt would like to know what others think.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*extreme dog fuel*

Chicken byproduct meal provides the best nutritional value. Unlike chicken meal, by-product meal contains viscera, but does not contain feathers, beaks, and feet. Viscera is the heart, liver, kidneys, and intestines of the chicken.


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

Honestly, I thought Extreme Dog Fuel was a supplement to add to my commercial brand dog food. Not a complete dog food.
 
While it may be super dog food, I 'm sticking with Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Adult for my 4 yo ylf and Large Breed Puppy for the 10 wk old ylf.

Thank you to all for "food for thought"


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We also have fed Extreme Dog Fuel - dogs did fantastic on it and their coats are fantastic. In the Austin (TX) area.... you can get the food at any Academy Sporting Goods Store.


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

*extreme*

We are feeding this food and have had great luck with it. We even got a compliment from a very well known retriever vet just the other day on how good that our dogs looked. We are able to keep this food around if anyone has a need for it. We are not a dealer but we usually buy 20 or so bags at a time.


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

I've fed Extreme since the first bag hit the ground. We currently have 5 labs and a maltese on it and all love it. I couldn't be happier with the performance of my dogs, the coats and energy levels. My pro also switched over soon after I dropped my last dog off to him, he liked what he was seeing and transfered over to Extreme. I've never had a problem with the food or the owners, both Jay and Jerry are great people IMHO.

With my last few dogs I've fed it from seven weeks to adulthood. Like Tom probably feels, price is not a concern when it comes to my dogs (heck the feed bill is the cheapest part of it) but I choose to feed Extreme because I think it is the best.......so why pay more?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

First ingrediant is a meat product, then it is followed by a grain, then another grain, and then another grain. And only has 26% protein. Personally I would search for a food with 30% or higher.


----------



## Ryan Grebert (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been using it for about a year now and couldn't be happier.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

any recalls? and has anyone called the producer to find out how digestible the protein is? It might be a lower % but more digestible than a food with a higher %...


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Losthwy said:


> First ingrediant is a meat product, then it is followed by a grain, then another grain, and then another grain. And only has 26% protein. Personally I would search for a food with 30% or higher.


+1


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

*Digestability*

Suelab,

Can you elaborate on digestibility and how it is measured. I've been reading some info re: this topic but have yet to find an answer.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

We had a speaker that talked alittle about this and the digestibility information is available through the manufacturer (if they will divulge it). I am feeding a food that lists protein lower on the label but when I talked to the national rep, he stated that it is more digestable so the % on the package is hard to compare.

As far as how my dogs do on the package with the lower protein % listed, they all are doing better than they did on a good food that alot of people use with a much higher % of protein on the package.

Chicken by products is also misleading because with different companies, you might not be comparig apples to apples. And corn sucks...

I wish I were much smarter about the food but that is about all I can relate and I hope that I did not mislead you...with faulty info...


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

*Digestability*

Here's what I have read: The ability of a protein to be used by the body and the amount of usable amino acids is described as digestibility or its biological value. How the crap do you measure that? eggs have the highest digestibility value of 100%, Fish Meal & milk 92% next, then beef 78%, Corn is 45%. 

I just spoke with Arkat and they claim that their performance feeds are between 85 & 90% digestable. The Extreme Dog Fuel icludes all of the internal organs which have some good stuff in them as well. It would make sense that Extreme Dog Fuel possibly may have a higher digestability than theirVF or Enhance lines? It uses the exact same chicken without the extra cost removing the innards. Its tough, there is no scientific formula for accuratly grading digestibility? Bottom line is if your feeding a premium quality dog food your probably getting all you need.
Right???


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Just to show how confusing all of it is...here is a link dicussing one company's chicken ingredients. You tell me if it is all double talk?

http://us.eukanuba.com/eukanuba/en_US/jsp/Euk_Page.jsp?pageID=ID&paramValue=ABCDE&alphaChr=C

I am not sure that all organs are so great...but like I said, I am not a whiz on this at all...


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*extreme dog fuel*

Some brands, not naming names, use hair, feathers, beaks, and toenails as "protein sources". They are obviously not digestible and not good protein sources, but they do boost the protein percentage on the label. Let the buyer beware.

Extreme Dog Fuel had no recalls.

As far as eating viscera, it is the most nutrient rich part of any beast...heart, liver, kidneys, etc. I have seen quite a few dogs eat fresh kills and the first thing they eat is the guts.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Wish they had some dealers in SC


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*extreme dog fuel*

Check their web site. Shipping is available. Not sure of the cost. It is a young company that hasn't percolated your direction yet. I know they have customers in some far-flung locations that they ship to.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Below are some links. I realize that most are from dog food companies. Some are discussing how their food is better. Since it it difficult to get information, I think that it is useful to read the descriptions.

One article actually discusses the digestibility of Corn, Beef, Chicken ingredients.

Also there are 2 descriptions of the product "Chicken By Product Meal"...although it is not stated, I think that this product is also cooked - losing more of it's nutrititional value. (Overcooking is not a good thing.):

*Definition: Chicken by-product meal *consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered chicken, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs and intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidable in good processing practice.
Examples: Chicken by-product meal is considered an inferior source of protein for cats. Although cats may eat a certain amount of by-products "in the wild," the most nutritious commercial cat foods will show a named meat, such as "chicken" as the first ingredient, rather than "chicken by-product meal."

Another link discussing better ingrediants: http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/toptenfoods.html

And another link to ingredients: http://www.feedmypet.com/dog-food-comparison.html

Another link: http://timberwolforganics.com/s.nl/it.I/id.8/.f

Poultry by-product meal is used as a major component in some pet foods. It is made from grinding the rendered clean parts of poultry carcasses and can contain intestines, necks, feet, undeveloped eggs but only contains feathers that are unavoidable in the processing of the poultry parts.[1] Also, poultry by-product meal quality and ingredients can change from one batch to another.

*Chicken by-product meal, like poultry by-product*, is made of "dry, ground, rendered clean parts of the chicken carcass" according to AAFCO and may contain the same ingredients as poultry-by product. Also, chicken by-product can vary in quality from batch to batch. Chicken by-product costs less than chicken muscle meat and lacks the digestibility of chicken muscle meat. [2] [3]


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

*Comparing Food Types*

Because of the variation in water content, it is impossible to directly compare labels from different kinds of food without a mathematical conversion to “dry matter basis.” The numbers can be very deceiving. For instance, a canned food containing 10% protein actually has much more protein than a dry food with 30% protein.

To put the foods on a level playing field, first calculate the dry matter content by subtracting the moisture content given on the label from 100%. Then divide the ingredient by the dry matter content. For example, a typical bag of dry cat food contains 30% protein on the label, but 32% on a dry-matter basis (30% divided by its dry matter content, 100-6% moisture = 94%). A can of cat food might contain 12% protein on the label, but almost 43% on a dry-matter basis (12% divided by its dry matter content, 100-72% moisture = 28%). Dry food typically contains less than 10% water, while canned food contains 78% or more water.

Pet Food Ingredients
Animal Protein

Dogs and cats are carnivores, and do best on a meat-based diet. The protein used in pet food comes from a variety of sources. When cattle, swine, chickens, lambs, or other animals are slaughtered, lean muscle tissue is trimmed away from the carcass for human consumption, along with the few organs that people like to eat, such as tongues and tripe.

However, about 50% of every food animal does not get used in human foods. Whatever remains of the carcass — heads, feet, bones, blood, intestines, lungs, spleens, livers, ligaments, fat trimmings, unborn babies, and other parts not generally consumed by humans — is used in pet food, animal feed, fertilizer, industrial lubricants, soap, rubber, and other products. These “other parts” are known as “by-products.” By-products are used in feed for poultry and livestock as well as in pet food.

The nutritional quality of by-products, meals, and digests can vary from batch to batch. James Morris and Quinton Rogers, of the University of California at Davis Veterinary School, assert that, “[pet food] ingredients are generally by-products of the meat, poultry and fishing industries, with the potential for a wide variation in nutrient composition. Claims of nutritional adequacy of pet foods based on the current Association of American Feed Control Officials (AAFCO) nutrient allowances (‘profiles’) do not give assurances of nutritional adequacy and will not until ingredients are analyzed and bioavailability values are incorporated.”3

Meat or poultry “by-products” are very common in wet pet foods. Remember that “meat” refers to only cows, swine, sheep, and goats. Since sheep and goats are rare compared to the 37 million cows and 100 million hogs slaughtered for food every year, nearly all meat by-products come from cattle and pigs.

The better brands of pet food, such as many “super-premium,” “natural,” and “organic” varieties, do not use by-products. On the label, you’ll see one or more named meats among the first few ingredients, such as “turkey” or “lamb.” These meats are still mainly leftover scraps; in the case of poultry, bones are allowed, so “chicken” consists mainly of backs and frames—the spine and ribs, minus their expensive breast meat. The small amount of meat left on the bones is the meat in the pet food. Even with this less-attractive source, pet food marketers are very tricky when talking about meat, so this is explained further in the section on “Marketing Magic” below.

Meat meals, poultry meals, by-product meals, and meat-and-bone meal are common ingredients in dry pet foods. The term “meal” means that these materials are not used fresh, but have been rendered. While there are chicken, turkey, and poultry by-product meals there is no equivalent term for mammal “meat by-product meal” — it is called “meat-and-bone-meal.” It may also be referred to by species, such as “beef-and-bone-meal” or “pork-and-bone-meal.”

What is rendering? As defined by Webster’s Dictionary, to render is “to process as for industrial use: to render livestock carcasses and to extract oil from fat, blubber, etc., by melting.” In other words, raw materials are dumped into large vat and boiled for several hours. Rendering separates fat, removes water, and kills bacteria, viruses, parasites, and other organisms. However, the high temperatures used (270°F/130°C) can alter or destroy natural enzymes and proteins found in the raw ingredients.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

I know they do ship - if you call them. We have a friend up in NJ that wanted this food... so, we put him in contact with the folks there and they were glad to ship him a couple of bags.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks to all that have made post on Extreme Dog Fuel. I have been out of pocket the last few days or I would have responded sooner. As for all the discussion about ingredients, I'm sure no two nutritionist would agree on what is always best. I know you want a good product, you know you want a good product. Buy quality first and apply practical application. Dog owners that use and observe their dogs daily don't want a lot of hype, they want real results. Bill Schrader is a veterinarian and a top retriever trainer with dogs competing nationally. He trains daily in different parts of the country following field trials. He has been feeding Extreme since January of this year. He is pleased with the food and has referred many clients. While I appreciate everyone's post, I would have to say, if you're dogs win more, look better, and if you have more knowledge of dog health than Bill then feel free to contrbute to the post. Otherwise, nobody wins this conversation. My personal dogs eat Extreme. Sadie is FC/AFC and has attended a couple of Nationals. Feed what you feel comfortable with and what works. As for the management of Extreme Dog Fuel, I will try to give everybody a fair shake and we thank each and every one of our customers.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

are there any other pros feeding it still?I know Avant and corcoran were feeding it at one point and liked it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Fowlhunter, I'm assuming your referring to pros in the retriever game. We have AKC and UKC and I'm sure I'll miss some but here goes. Steve Hendricks, Reece Hudson, Eddie Noga, Steve Stidam, Patricia Higgs, Roger Morton, Kirk Wickman, Bobby Pursur, Scott Barnett, Chris Anders to name a few


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

They finally opened a Academy in our town and thought about giving it one more trybut hard to switch off something that seems to be working for my dogs, the only thing is the exclusive I feed doesnt have Gluc/Chond the extreme has.


----------

